# Quelle carte graphique pour un hackintosh avce le led cinema



## slurp236 (27 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour

 J'envisage de me monter un hackintosh et je voulais savoir quelle carte graphique la plus récente je pouvais espérer monter pour connecter à un led cinemadisplay 27 ?

 Je connais la 5770 pour les macpro mais je voudrais quelque chose de plus puissant.

 Je sais que la plupart des cartes amd ont des minidisplay port mais apparemment elles ne sont pas compatible.

J'ai remarquer que les gtx de nvidia avaient des port display port et est-ce qu'un adaptateur display port mâle vers mini display port femelle pourrait convenir ?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## itOtO (28 Janvier 2013)

Une GTX 6xx avec un port display port fera parfaitement l'affaire, avec un adaptateur display port vers mini display port ou un câble display port mini display port


----------



## slurp236 (28 Janvier 2013)

Mais est-tu vraiment sur qu'un adaptateur suffise? Il n'y a pas une question sur le faite que cela doit être actif et non passif ? Donc relativement hors de prix :/

Aussi si je met une gtx 670 dans ma config est ce que je pourrais installer snow léopard ou bien devrais aller vers lion pour bénéficier des drivers les plus récent?

Merci pour ton aide en tout cas, ton site est super


----------



## itOtO (30 Janvier 2013)

Alors pour les adaptateurs actifs, ça coûte 15 donc c'est pas non plus hors de prix 
et les adaptateurs actifs sont utiles pour brancher plusieurs écrans ou sur certaines configs, si on branche 3 écrans il faut un adaptateur actif pour que la carte graphique puisse suivre.


----------

